# My 2nd CC Musky 9/15/10



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I was Bass fishing today when this beauty decided it wanted to play. it was a nice suprice.  I also caught one Bass.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

You are the man! Im gonna try to get one someday...Not even sure where to start ): Do you think CC would be ok in a kayak after one? I have the equipment just never went after them. Anyway NICE fish!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a great fish man, had to be very exciting especially on bass gear! Its also nice to see someone who doesnt target muskies handle the fish in a safe way. Props my friend, nice work that fish is 40 something inches for sure!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job!

By the way, love your Vicious sweatshirt on our FB page. Gotta love JBS Fishing/Vicious Line!


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

It's always cool to see a muskie caught in any size. That is one big beast, though. Nice!


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations!! That's a nice one I'm jealous, it's at least a Fish Ohio qualifier.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats Tony, that is an awesome fish!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks guys!
It did put up great fight. it got up on its tail twice and made a few strong runs. it was caught on a beaver type plastic bait, 30 lb test, and a 7 1/2 ft heavy rod w/Quantum pt energy. deffinately had to keep my cool on this one. whew!


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

awesome catch


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish! Congratulations. :B


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome "ski"...congratulations!!!


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

What did they say in, JAWS!

We need a bigger boat. 
That is one big fish!


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

That's a good one... nice work! I'd say if you're bass fishing with 30 lb. test you were anticipating something toothy... or maybe a 30lb. bass!


----------



## gregtina (May 30, 2010)

what a beautiful big fish! congrats and keep the big fish pics coming!


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, that beast just keeps going and going in length. Congratulations!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Told ya you would get another one, maybe time to get that net now?
Congrats


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats Tony, that is a very nice fish!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's one nice fish you caught there and you caught a bass too. When are you gonna land your third "ski"? Are you gonna go out and get you some "ski" gear now? Congrats.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Boxingref_rick said:


> What did they say in, JAWS!
> 
> We need a bigger boat. That is one big fish!


hehe good classic movie!



TeamPlaker said:


> That's a good one... nice work! I'd say if you're bass fishing with 30 lb. test you were anticipating something toothy... or maybe a 30lb. bass!


well sometimes i have a tendency to set the hook abit agressive so the 30 has a less chance of snapping. and yeah its also piece of mind incase something BIG gets on the hook.



Mason52 said:


> Told ya you would get another one, maybe time to get that net now?
> Congrats


the net im looking at getting is coming out in november. its the Frabil Hiber net XL. its not a musky net but big enough to stuff one in there if i have too. i dont fish for "ski's" that much so i dont really wanna get a dedicated net for them. 


spfldbassguy said:


> That's one nice fish you caught there and you caught a bass too. When are you gonna land your third "ski"? Are you gonna go out and get you some "ski" gear now? Congrats.


It would be nice to get a 3rd one before the years over so we'll see. i do have a longer and heavier musky rod,a ambassadeur reel and w/50lb test. my next goal is to get one on a figure 8 move. i messed up my chance last year grr. 

thanks again to everyone!


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome muskie! Congrats!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Way to go topwater Tony thats a nice fish! Im assuming your still fishing for bass


----------

